# A question Pay?



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Why buy a corned beef brisket when you need to soak it 3/4 days? Why wouldn't a fresh,flat cut brisket do as well?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

After you applied the rub/spices to the fresh cut of course. Wondered about that for awhile and figure you would know the whys and why nots. Would injecting put the flavor in you needed for pastrami?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

The reason I soak is to remove some of the salt. Does not change the flavor. Pastrami is smoked corned beef so I smoke a corned beef. Smoked a ton of brisket flats in my day and I love them too, but it ain't pastrami.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Pay. So, if you don't start with corned beef, you can't end up with pastrami irregardless of the spices or rub you use if I understand right.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Thanks Pay. So, if you don't start with corned beef, you can't end up with pastrami irregardless of the spices or rub you use if I understand right.


Yes sir IMO. But that said, there are some meats out there in delis that claim to be Pastrami and are made with Turkey. Never had any. Also conrned beef can be made with cuts of beef other than brisket and be considered Pastrami. Pastrami,IMO is smoked corned beef regardless of the cut.


----------

